# Do sugar leaves have to be dry to make canna butter out of them?



## TheQuantumMechanic (May 6, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 6, 2016)

TheQuantumMechanic said:


> Thanks guys


Personally I have never dried my clippings prior to making cannabutter...but this is only one growerz opinion...Do a search using cannabutter as your keyword(s). See what other opinions you may find..


----------



## mean.green (May 6, 2016)

I was wondering this myself. I've looked it up, it seems to be a matter of personal choice. Some people prefer to dry and cure the trim before making cannabutter. Some people do it right away.

I will try both and see if I can tell a difference in a few months. I will do both: make cannabutter without drying; and making cannabutter after drying and curing.

Personally: I feel that if you dry and cure, then you are risking some trichomes rubbing off. Handle the trim with care if you go that route.


----------



## TheQuantumMechanic (May 6, 2016)

Awesome, thanks folks.


----------



## Bose (May 6, 2016)

I never made cannabutter. I think its about time.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 6, 2016)

Bose said:


> I never made cannabutter. I think its about time.


Ever used edibles before? If done right, they are fucking incredible! THC crosses the blood/brain barrier much slower when digested...so it takes a while longer to take effect but when it does...it is a total body high and lasts a long time. The best part is as long as you don't over do it and fall asleep...you can get stoned and cure the munchies simultaneously. How cool is that??


----------



## Bose (May 6, 2016)

No i have not. Definatly growing to try it


----------



## TheQuantumMechanic (May 6, 2016)

Yep, thats actually the reason for my thread, recently decided to make the switch from smoking to edibles. I just like it better, its smoother.


----------



## diamonddav (May 6, 2016)

well guys and gals,better read a bunch!! theres a thread on here"crock pot canabutter for dummies"..... well I just made a big ass stinky batch of that shit!!!! used 2 lbs. butter, which was 8 sticks of land o lakes butter, 2 1/4 oz. of trim/shake cuttings ground to death..... and some water in the crock pot. ill post a pic in a bit... its chillin in the fridge


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 6, 2016)

diamonddav said:


> well guys and gals,better read a bunch!! theres a thread on here"crock pot canabutter for dummies"..... well I just made a big ass stinky batch of that shit!!!! used 2 lbs. butter, which was 8 sticks of land o lakes butter, 2 1/4 oz. of trim/shake cuttings ground to death..... and some water in the crock pot. ill post a pic in a bit... its chillin in the fridge


That is the way I make my cannabutter as well...Simplicity is a good thing...especially when I am baked! LOL!


----------



## mean.green (May 6, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> THC crosses the blood/brain barrier much slower when digested...so it takes a while longer to take effect


I wish somebody told me that the first time I made edibles. I used an ounce of Bud to make butter and then made a small plate of brownies. I ended up eating 4 brownies because I didn't feel them. But then It kicked in; I felt like I was high for the next 36 hours.


----------



## Tyleb173rd (May 7, 2016)

I wouldn't use fresh clippings. Drying and curing only helps remove the plant taste. Chlorophyll is some bitter stuff.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (May 7, 2016)

Are we talking fresh or fresh frozen? I think the main issue with fresh is maybe less brittle gland stalks, so people freeze for a few days to increase yield. I'm really just wondering out loud lol, but smart people tend to prove/disprove stuff like this PDQ


----------



## TheQuantumMechanic (May 7, 2016)

About 2 hours in


----------



## diamonddav (May 8, 2016)

ta dah! cannabutteryou can see the dark fluid on the bottom, that got poured out after the butter set up in the fridge. gonna make some goodies here soon!!


----------



## GuyLeDuche (May 8, 2016)

Looks good, really shows why you want the water in the mix, that stuff would be _dark_ without it. Looks like lots of tasty doses in there, any immediate plans? I buy "00" gelcaps and chomp 6-10 (+  ) for a fun day.


----------



## diamonddav (May 8, 2016)

well this is the first time I made it! im thinking brownies! wanted to do peanut butter cookies but the old lady is advising against it, saying the weed is gonna overtake the peanut butter or some shit ! I don't know. ill find a recipe for something somewhere! might spread some on my garlic bread tonite with my lasagna and try it out!!!


----------



## GuyLeDuche (May 8, 2016)

Man, I love peanut butter and weed lol. I'll toss a gram of ABV and some peanut butter on some Ritz crackers for a snack 

Just try to do some math, how much thc in what you used into how much amount you have kind of thinking. Like if I use trim I'll try to guess how many joints I used to make the butter, etc then I can guess how much to try. I like to use coconut oil personally, it can be used same as butter for food but it's a lot healthier and makes better capsules. I would put some on garlic bread for sure, sounds tasty!


----------



## toaster struedel (May 8, 2016)

diamonddav said:


> well this is the first time I made it! im thinking brownies! wanted to do peanut butter cookies but the old lady is advising against it, saying the weed is gonna overtake the peanut butter or some shit ! I don't know. ill find a recipe for something somewhere! might spread some on my garlic bread tonite with my lasagna and try it out!!!


Weeds gonna over take the brownies too! Last time I used coconut oil and decarbed my weed first. And noticed it made them more potent than usual.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (May 8, 2016)

Yep, the weed probably decarbs anyway if you cook with it, but the coconut oil fat is pretty much the best one there is for helping the body absorb the THC. A great add on is Lecithin, you can get it dry and sprinkle some into the finished oil/butter or whatever you make with it. It's really good for speeding up the onset of effect and even intensity.


----------



## diamonddav (May 8, 2016)

so are you guys making the coconut oil with trim or bud and using that instead of butter or what? im new to the edible side of this, but I grew so much bud this time around that I wasn't wasting my trim!!


----------



## GuyLeDuche (May 8, 2016)

I started making coconut oil with vaporizer ABV, then when I started growing I started using sugar trim. Soon I was able to add popcorn bud, now I'm spoiled enough to be able to use bud from testers I didn't like lol


----------



## toaster struedel (May 8, 2016)

I used bud and kief. I make bubble hash outta my trim leaf.


----------



## Boomy (May 8, 2016)

I doubt you really care about the dose lol, unless it's medical for people but here's a good article for an idea about how much is in each dose! Of course it all depends on the person. But 3 doses got me high but took 6 for my wife lol

http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/07/07/marijuana-recipes-calculating-thc-dosage-cannabutter-canna-oils-marijuana-infused/15457/


----------

